# Realtek 8111 Nix drivers



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Oct 7, 2007)

how can i get this?


----------



## Namslas90 (Oct 8, 2007)

Linux kernel 8169, 6168. http://www.sarcheck.com/sclinux.htm

Driver available from realtek.  http://152.104.125.41/downloads/dow...&Level=4&Conn=3&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false#AC


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Oct 8, 2007)

wait .. isnt 8111 teh network card?


----------



## Namslas90 (Oct 8, 2007)

[I.R.A]_FBi said:


> wait .. isnt 8111 teh network card?



Could be you didn't specify;

http://drivers.softpedia.com/get/NETWORK-CARD/REALTEK/


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Oct 8, 2007)

thanks


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Oct 8, 2007)

the real problem was ... teh windows drivers shut down the nic when windows wasnt in use ... all i had to do was enable WOL and everything sort out.


----------



## Dandel (Oct 31, 2007)

So has this problem been fixed yet?

if not, go ahead and read the Gentoo linux article over 
Realtek 8168/8169/8101/8111 based PCI-E/PCI Ethernet Cards and also the driver page at Realtek's website for this chipset. (just match up your kernel version. )


----------

